# black coffee



## kurt2r2 (May 17, 2011)

I heard that if I drink 3-4 cups of black coffee a day will help curb my hunger . Is this true?


----------



## ohpack (May 17, 2011)

It could be. There are many tricks, like drinking water, green tea, flex seed oil. or even brushing tooth. Whatever helps you, go for it.


----------



## rebecca (May 17, 2011)

I don't know how true it is but for me the black coffee is the best to  curb  my hunger


----------



## crzpaul (May 18, 2011)

kurt2r2 said:


> I heard that if I drink 3-4 cups of black coffee a day will help curb my hunger . Is this true?



Is true , but the  coffee is a diuretic so keep yourself hydrated   all the time


----------



## marYez (May 25, 2011)

kurt2r2 said:


> I heard that if I drink 3-4 cups of black coffee a day will help curb my hunger . Is this true?



coffee wouldn't do it for me because I usually get hungry at night :banghead:


----------



## Big Danny (May 25, 2011)

Never understood why people try to cut hunger. You can loose weight while eating small portions often. I even take regularly the b12 vitamin to increase my appetite.


----------

